# Player (Relationships)



## RhoKappa

Here in America we have a saying that if a man plays the field (i.e., he sleeps with many women and is not serious about getting married), he is a player.  The same applies to girls who are the same way, that she is a player.  The Russian word is игрок, but I wonder if that word can also apply in this context.  If not, what is the Russian equivalent of a player?


----------



## Q-cumber

Игрок isn't the right word. Sometimes we refer such a man as "плейбой". I'm not recollecting any universal words that wold exactly match your description.
  In some contexts it might be "вертихвостка" (negative: a careless woman that doesn't take life seriously, flirting with many men, etc.).


----------



## Maroseika

A man-player can be called гуляка. More slangy is ходок (from ходить по бабам), and there are much more, however, as far as I know, none of them presumes being unmarried.


----------



## Rosett

We would call "play the field" in the sense given in OP as "спать по бабам" (for men,) and "спать по мужикам" (for women,) although it is rather uncommon.
Those men who "ходят/шляются по бабам" do not necessarily stay and sleep over with every girl they visit. Sometimes, such a man would be referred simply to as "бабник", a sort of obsessed with frequent changes of relationship. A woman in a mirrored situation is known definitively as "шлюха" (from "шляться"), a derogative term to be used with caution: that means she is sexually obsessed and is thought/believed to sleep over with every man she's going with into town.


----------



## Budspok

For men it's кобЕль,
for women - гулЯщая


----------



## Rosett

In line with "кобель," as posted above, another popular word may be recommended to the attention of advanced learners of Russian: "шмаровоз", a man living off his few girlfriends. A famous Odessa folk song (chanson de truands) may serve as one of the best examples:

"На Дерибасовской открылася пивная,
Там собиралась вся компания блатная,
Там были девочки — Маруся, Роза, Рая,
И с ними гвоздь Одессы — Костя-*шмаровоз*".
...

The guy, Костя aka *Шмаровоз*, is a typical player who sleeps arbitrarily with three aforementioned girls - с Марусей, Розой и Раей, - at least, and is not serious about marrying anyone.


----------



## Q-cumber

"Шмаровоз" means 'a pimp'. The one who "(раз)возит шмар".


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> "Шмаровоз" means 'a pimp'. The one who "(раз)возит шмар".


This is one of the few possible meanings, which are contextually dependent.
However, other meanings are equally possible.
*ШМАРОВОЗ* — не принятый в приличном обществе человек: сутенер; *мужчина, живущий на иждивении женщин.* * Шмаровоз подмазыватель колес, грязно одетый человек. (К. Любарский. «Украинизмы в еврейском языке») ■ * Сема, ше ты идешь грязный, как той шмаро возник? Я… …   Язык Одессы. Слова и фразы


----------



## Maroseika

I don't think шмаровоз can be seriousely recommended in the sense of "a player". No Russian native will understand what's exactly meant, no matter the context.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> I don't think шмаровоз can be seriousely recommended in the sense of "a player". No Russian native will understand what's exactly meant, no matter the context.


Шмаровоз belongs to the modern youth slang, as well.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> This is one of the few possible meanings, which are contextually dependent.
> However, other meanings are equally possible.
> *ШМАРОВОЗ* — не принятый в приличном обществе человек: сутенер; *мужчина, живущий на иждивении женщин.* * Шмаровоз подмазыватель колес, грязно одетый человек. (К. Любарский. «Украинизмы в еврейском языке») ■ * Сема, ше ты идешь грязный, как той шмаро возник? Я… …   Язык Одессы. Слова и фразы


None of the meanings you provided, including the one in bold, matches the target English word. "Шмаровоз" in the "на Дерибасовской..." song obviously means 'the pimp' and "девочки" is an euphemism for 'prostitutes'. 
Also I agree with the Maroseika's opinion above....


----------



## christinabelotserkovets

It's common to say "ходОк" (a noun) about men and "гулЯщая" (a participle) about women.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> None of the meanings you provided, including the one in bold, matches the target English word. "Шмаровоз" in the "на Дерибасовской..." song obviously means 'the pimp' and "девочки" is an euphemism for 'prostitutes'.
> Also I agree with the Maroseika's opinion above....


You and Maroseika tend to privilege literal values, while indeed none the above terms can be properly parsed literally. For example, *шмаровоз, *that offers a wide variety of contextually dependent values in speech, can be used interchangeably with *шмарогон* in the context of "player," and with a large mass of other equivalent terms cited once up the thread.
The song На Дерибасовской открылася пивная (с нотами) that can provide you with a really deep insight into the matter, if you take your time to read about it in full following the link, does not suggest for Костя's pimp business at all. Маруся, Роза и Рая are not exactly девочки, they are further referred to as полудевочки ("half-prostitutes," based on your definition given above) and they belong possibly to the proxenete business of бандерша тётя Песя, while Костя used to get his undeclared income from the town of Нальчик, откуда "возвращался на машине марки Форда, И шил костюмы элегантней, чем у лорда". Костя is a glamorous мальчик (he had left the pub before the ultimate fight for honneur of красотка Роза erupted,) and a genuine *player* in the OP sense.


----------



## Rosett

christinabelotserkovets said:


> It's common to say "ходОк" (a noun) about men ...


"Ходок" may apply to married men only ("ходит/гуляет от своей бабы"). It is believed to appear first in "Осенний Марафон" (Ходок — Википедия) with regards to Бузыкин (Олег Басилашвили).

Unmarried man can also ходить по бабам without intention to get married, but we do not call him "ходок".


----------



## Teohin

I don't think we should teach people about very specific slang or local words like odessits' jargon (russian/ukrainian/jewish mix).
So i use these terms for a player (if u use them, russian-speakers would understand you clearly):
бАбник (the most useful word), кобЕль (rude), плейбОй, ловелАс, донжуАн -(used not very often and rather polite), кобелИна(о) (very informal and funny).
All these words could be referred to both singe and married man.
Вот бабник! Тот еще кобель! Он - настоящий плейбой (ловелас, донжуан). Одет как плейбой. Иди сюда, кобелина, я тебя бить буду!

For a woman-player it would be clearly шлЮха, шлЮшка (negative and rude for someone very promiscuous, very often used as offence, also u can use this word for a male prostitute) or we call such a woman just непостоЯнная, вЕтреная (женщина) that mean she doesn't make any deep connection or her relationships are very short-termed.
А ветреная женщина полетела дальше…


----------



## Okkervil

Все эти "*шляться по бабам*", "*шлюхи*", "*проститутки*", "*кобелины*" и прочая аморалка(не говоря уже о таком чудовище, как "*Костя-шмаровоз*")  не имеют ничего общего с _to play the field._
В отличие от перечисленного, английское_ to play the field _вполне литературно(что очень легко выяснить).Поэтому при переводе идиомы столь упоительные упражнения в махровом блатняке просто  неуместны.
По степени, так сказать, литературности английское _to play the field _сродни русскому_ вечно ставить не на ту лошадь_ (да и по смыслу, в общем-то, не так чтоб очень далеко. Ибо: _This term originated in British horseracing, where it meant "to bet on every horse in a race except the favorite."The American Heritage® Dictionary of Idioms by Christine Ammer. . Copyright © 2003, 1997 by The Christine Ammer 1992 Trust. Published by Houghton Mifflin Harcourt Publishing Company. )._
Примеры:
_-When Tom told Ann good-bye, he said he wanted to play the field. He said he wanted to play the field while he was still young.
-She's not interested in marriage at this stage, so she's quite happy to play the field._
Как видим, _to play the field _всего-навсего _вести холостяцкий образ жизни, гулять_(в переностном смысле). И никаких шмаровозов.
И если уж *гуляка* с* ходоком* по каким-либо причинам не удовлетворяют, то может подтянуться *повеса*.


----------



## lectrice

_...he sleeps with many women and is not serious about getting married), he is a* player*... -_
Волокита, ловелас, донжуан...


----------



## Rosett

Okkervil said:


> _to play the field _всего-навсего _вести холостяцкий образ жизни, гулять_(в переностном смысле). И никаких шмаровозов.
> И если уж *гуляка* с* ходоком* по каким-либо причинам не удовлетворяют, то может подтянуться *повеса*.


Справедливости ради, следует отметить, что _холостяцкий образ жизни _на английском будет "bachelor lifestyle," что при всей его простоте далеко не одно и то же с ОП.
"Повеса" отлично подходит к Евгению Онегину, который с женщинами налево и направо не спал - надо отдать ему должное.


----------



## Okkervil

Rosett said:


> к Евгению Онегину, который с женщинами налево и направо не спал - надо отдать ему должное.


Давайте вместе свечку подержим Ибо, как известно, среди постоянных трудов его явным образом значился и такой:
             ***
_Лесная тень, журчанье струй,
Порой белянки черноокой
Младой и свежий поцелуй._

Справедливости ради надо заметить, что даже отринув явные вульгаризмы и оставив лишь годных для приличной литературы  гуляк, ловеласов, повес, ходоков, мы имеем дело со словами, несущими явные отрицательные оттенки смысла. Ну осуждает русское общество асоциальные элементы, что ж поделаешь. Такого явного осуждения, по-видимому, изначально нет в выражении to play the field. Впрочем, сие надо спросить у native English speakers.


----------



## Rosett

Okkervil said:


> Давайте вместе свечку подержим Ибо, как известно, среди постоянных трудов его явным образом значился и такой:
> ***
> _Лесная тень, журчанье струй,
> Порой белянки черноокой
> Младой и свежий поцелуй._


Речь идёт о крепостной девке (или, по нынешним понятиям - о сексуальном рабстве) - то есть, о несоизмеримом с "player" социальном уровне. О её реальном прообразе из собственной жизни Пушкин прозрачно намекает и в других местах своего творческого наследия.


----------



## Okkervil

Rosett said:


> Речь идёт о крепостной девке


 В _to play the field_ так и вовсе о лошади. Но это ничему не мешает.
Вопрос на самом деле только один: есть ли в исконном английском выражении_ to play the field  _отрицательный, осуждающий подтекст или его там и не было никогда. От этого и зависит стилистически правильный перевод на русский окаянного player.


----------



## Rosett

Okkervil said:


> Вопрос на самом деле только один: есть ли в исконном английском выражении_ to play the field  _отрицательный, осуждающий подтекст или его там и не было никогда.


В аспекте плотских отношений само to play исконно derogatory, имеет отрицательный подтекст.

Существует похожее выражение "to be a serial monogamist." Такого субъекта, согласно "Cosmopolitan," следует опасаться и выявлять как можно ранее.
*12 Things You Should Know Before Dating a Serial Monogamist - Cosmopolitan*
Apr 8, 2016 - 1. They're not going to break up with you because you had a stupid fight over pizza toppings.
...


----------

